# a new MH



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am beyond excited for you!!! Such a talented team you guys are! He's not even 3 yet, I'm sure the future holds some amazing things for you guys. Hugest congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and I think they should have done MUCH better on the title ribbon, sheesh. The MH title is a big deal!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow!!!! You guys are amazing!!! That is huge. Sammy's older sister and I are still working towards SH! He really is something special!! Congratulations!! Do you have any breeding plans for him? He is already so accomplished. The girls must be starting to come calling... :wink2:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Barb, I should have had him finished in the fall, but I made dumb handler errors. Sammy is an amazing boy and just so much fun to work with. He got a lot of folks attention this weekend!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully one day!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Sammy, what a team!!!!!:banana::nchuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's been busy doing other things, too! What a talented team.



2golddogs said:


> Barb, I should have had him finished in the fall, but I made dumb handler errors. Sammy is an amazing boy and just so much fun to work with. He got a lot of folks attention this weekend!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge Congratulations!!!!! I love seeing this  You must be so proud of him. Am I correct in thinking Sammy is completely owner trained and handled?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Huge!
Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I do take lessons from a pro and had a pro collar condition him. I love this pro and he has helped me so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone needs to update her signature!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congratulations to you and your handsome boy. I’m so proud of what a great job you’ve done with Sammy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So happy to see you and your handsome boy accomplishing this.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Sammy!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations that is so awesome!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats! Sammy is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! He's such a beautiful boy too!


----------

